

The California Dream is fizzling out - sumeetjain
http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/06/27/california.dream.census.slump/index.html

======
pg
Nobody goes there anymore. It's too crowded.

------
skimbrel
The author of this article appears to suffer from the same problem a lot of
non-Californians do: they think Southern California, and specifically LA, is
the entire state.

It would have been nice to see at least a paragraph or two on the Bay Area's
versions of these problems.

